# Standard receiver sound problem



## scurryb (Mar 10, 2011)

We just changed our older Sony and Hughes receivers for one HD DVR (HR24-200) and one standard receiver (D12-700 refurbished). The standard receiver is the one we're having a problem with - when we turn the receiver off the sound will not turn off. Has anyone else had a problem like this? Also, we carry the standard receiver with us when we take our RV. Our older Hughes was very easy to get a signal, but in doing a trial run with our RV here at home, we can't get any kind of signal on the Directv receiver. We were told this receiver would work with the dish and LNB we have been using for years. Can't seem to get any help from Directv - just transfer from dept to dept. Any ideas?


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

What type of dish/antenna do you have on the RV? If it is one that needs to talk with the receiver (serial data connection), then you will need a USB to RS232 converter. If you simply have a round dish, then make sure you have the correct dish and LNB type selected in satellite setup on the D12. Make sure that SWM is NOT selected for the RV (and it may well be what you have at home). Switching a receiver back and forth between SWM and Multiswitch can sometimes be tricky (may require an extra reset along the way).

As to the sound, is the receiver feeding the TV directly without external sound equipment? If so, when the receiver and TV shut off, the sound should shut off. If you are using an external sound system, make sure the D12 is actually turning off (and that you are not turning only the TV/monitor off).


----------



## scurryb (Mar 10, 2011)

I think you answered why we couldn't tune the receiver for the RV. We carry a round dish (single line) that connects to cable installed on side of RV. The receiver is programmed for SWM which is the installation type they just put in our house. Could find no way to change this setting on the receiver. There's no instructions of any kind. But if I understand correctly we would have to change this setting each time we wanted to travel with the receiver and then again when we returned home. We're considering reactivating our older Hughes receiver (which was still working fine) rather than go thru all the hassle the Directv receiver is apparently going to cause.

On the sound not turning off - there's no audio equipment on this hookup. The receiver is connected with S-Video and audio cables to a Sony DVR recorder and then to the TV the same way. Have to go thru recorder to access satellite channels as the small TV has only the one connection for composite hookup. Of course the sound stops when the recorder is turned off. It's a quirky thing that we can't understand why when the receiver is turned off the sound still comes thru.

Thanks for your time and input.


----------



## texasbrit (Aug 9, 2006)

Yes, you have to go through satellite setup when you connect the receiver to the 18in dish, because the receiver has been connected to an SWM system. First change the switch setting to "multiswitch", then select the 18in dish. But as you say, it might be easier to reactivate an old receiver. Although you might not be able to do that - remember since the receiver won't actually work with SWM, and home has an SWM dish, the DirecTV software probably won't let the receiver be reactivated.


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

scurryb said:


> I think you answered why we couldn't tune the receiver for the RV. We carry a round dish (single line) that connects to cable installed on side of RV. The receiver is programmed for SWM which is the installation type they just put in our house. Could find no way to change this setting on the receiver. There's no instructions of any kind. But if I understand correctly we would have to change this setting each time we wanted to travel with the receiver and then again when we returned home. We're considering reactivating our older Hughes receiver (which was still working fine) rather than go thru all the hassle the Directv receiver is apparently going to cause.
> 
> On the sound not turning off - there's no audio equipment on this hookup. The receiver is connected with S-Video and audio cables to a Sony DVR recorder and then to the TV the same way. Have to go thru recorder to access satellite channels as the small TV has only the one connection for composite hookup. Of course the sound stops when the recorder is turned off. It's a quirky thing that we can't understand why when the receiver is turned off the sound still comes thru.
> 
> Thanks for your time and input.


The sony DVR Has a tuner in it so if by chance it is connected to a Over the air attena? or other audio source? that is most likely where you sound is comming from? Just my guess, because you say it goes away when you turn off the DVR. Maybe the D* receiver is not turning off? when you think it is?


----------



## scurryb (Mar 10, 2011)

Thank you for your reply - it got me to some common sense thinking. I knew there had to be a way to reset the Directv receiver because so many people still only have standard installations. Just couldn't seem to find it. Hooked the receiver up to our RV connections this morning and finally got to where the SWM could be changed. Mostly a matter of following instructions - as you have guessed, I wasn't too adept at. As to reactivating the old receiver, you're probably right - hadn't thought that thru either. At least we won't have to pay for another receiver. Thanks again.


----------



## texasbrit (Aug 9, 2006)

You are very welcome...


----------

